# SprayTech 2510- good sprayer?



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have the chance to buy a used SprayTech 2510 for $350. Looks like it comes with 50' of hose, gun, set up for 2 guns. I just want to know if this sounds like a decent deal. I priced a new one and it looks like the go for around $3k. 

Has anyone used one of these? If so, how does it spray? I will probably only spray latex through it, but maybe a little stain or poly from time to time. Do these have tendencies to break down a lot? Cost to fix if they do?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

dg1267 said:


> I have the chance to buy a used SprayTech 2510 for $350. Looks like it comes with 50' of hose, gun, set up for 2 guns. I just want to know if this sounds like a decent deal. I priced a new one and it looks like the go for around $3k.
> 
> Has anyone used one of these? If so, how does it spray? I will probably only spray latex through it, but maybe a little stain or poly from time to time. Do these have tendencies to break down a lot? Cost to fix if they do?


looks like a great deal.

http://www.gleempaint.com/ep2510-r.html


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

The EP2510 is an animal. you wont have any problem spraying much of anything with it. the piston rod lists for $196.28 and the packing kit is $87.57


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, if it's still available, I'll go get it. Thanks guys.


----------

